
Multiple vulnerabilities in ntpsec 1.1.2 and earlier (PoC exploits available) - magnusstubman
https://dumpco.re/blog/ntpsec-bugs
======
magnusstubman
TL;DR: two unauthenticated out-of-bounds read, one authenticated NULL pointer
exception, and one authenticated out-of-bounds write bug in ntpsec. Proof of
concept exploits are available.

